# Blurt out the craziest stuff that comes to mind.



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll start:

They should throw Oscar Pellets at the newly weds as they leave the church.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I once made love to a seal while sitting on the beaches of Guam....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If we elope in on well scotch verbatim, eyes defrost an coonskin tableau pronation!

Pasta primavera, prefecture pinkeye!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Little Jack Horner
sat in the corner
eating his christmas pie
stuck in his thumb
and pulled out a plum
and said
holy sh*t am i high


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

i keep a list of Dr.Seuss quotes in my wallet.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i am a parsley.

what kind of veggie are you?

i am a parsley.

and im a banana.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Steve Perry... 
(for those of you who dont know, the lead singer of Journey...)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

the squirrel is humping your head


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

sh*t! f*ck! ASS! TITTIES!....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

terets butt pirate


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

fart on my ballz


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

wow the feaks really come out when you make a thread like this


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

stinkface pink eye from fart juices eminating in the air


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

cockroach endorfins are in the air


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Czeck the Micks!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

fogel picking his nose on public transportation.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

you have to hydrate the throat before you can hydrate the mind


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Doesn't lick toads


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

If you want the unofficial conclusion of the Warren Commision look at Majic Johnsons health history.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Throw your last oil change on a canvas then wait to see what Satan has to say.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

my neighbors dog has a 4" clit


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is a Smoochy/Barny song I had for my Pomeranian when he scratched my leg begging for cheese. You have to imagine a goofy voice to go along with it.

Please Please Please.....Please give me some cheese.....Cheese Cheese Cheese..... I like cheese.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

I AM THE IRON CHEIF OF POUNDING VAGGGGGGEEEE


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i looked at my asshole in the mirror today

it blew my f*cking mind man


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

wow


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> i looked at my asshole in the mirror today
> 
> it blew my f*cking mind man


Was it a balloon knot between two kaiser rolls?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

well what blew my f*cking mind today is that i would most defintley bang a DYNO-MILF...

( it means a milf with a pension plan :>)


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

waldron said:


> well what blew my f*cking mind today is that i would most defintley bang a DYNO-MILF...
> 
> ( it means a milf with a pension plan :>)


The problem with that is the MILF's kids who are probably your age will look at you as the possible end of their inheritance.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thought kyle was married


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

shanker said:


> well what blew my f*cking mind today is that i would most defintley bang a DYNO-MILF...
> 
> ( it means a milf with a pension plan :>)


The problem with that is the MILF's kids who are probably your age will look at you as the possible end of their inheritance.
[/quote]

ggood point,, i already got a kill with an old friends mother BOOO YA


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

If you're careful you can narrow down what the devil says to a double slit experiment. At that point you might want to quit.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Having the name of Blitzsteinwitz would be a good start to be the Mayor of NY with presidential potential.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The Wright Brothers were onto something with a rudder on the leading edge of the plane.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

pan-cakes flap-jacks......same sh*t.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

went for a walk yesterday and a fish hawk i thought was going to attack me,, come to find out he was diving down to get a big ass branch for his nest... he landed 30 ft from me....

i just had to share that it kind of freaked me out


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

cueball said:


> went for a walk yesterday and a fish hawk i thought was going to attack me,, come to find out he was diving down to get a big ass branch for his nest... he landed 30 ft from me....
> 
> i just had to share that it kind of freaked me out


Crazy sh*t that happened to you is definately game in this thread.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

pcrose said:


> terets butt pirate


I think tourettes is closer to the spelling and they suffer from uncontrollable ticks. They put people like that on what they put the character James Cole on on the 12 Monkeys.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

cum plane


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

They have to get squintier and from that I went from the Japs to the Phillippinos.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Can you imagine yourself being able to beat the sh*t out of someone with a vibrator buzzing up your ass?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

When an abandoned building catches fire in NYC and the fire dept. responds they should just roast weenies on a 10 foot pole.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Charge people for retro-warcrimes.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

You can send your VCR to the electrical engineering department at Stony Brook but it will be like a bunch of Orangutans testing the durability of your luggage.

Right turn clyde!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

They'll be tied up on circuits I


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Can you spot the moonwalkingbear?

do you wanna get fingered? or do you wanna get f*ck'd? GET OUT YOUR F*CKING CHECKBOOK

http://www2.funnyordie.com/public/flash/fodplayer.swf?6589


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

watermonst3rs said:


> Can you spot the moonwalkingbear?


Some black lady made a physical gesture at me and it hit my stomach causing massive diarhea.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Mimmick II was a shitty movie

A bit beyond a diet of pasta


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Black potato in a white wolf's clothing


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I want to fire in every direction...."but sir there are only two directions.".....Fire in every direction............"Sir you fucked his face up.".....So what.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

"If i wanted a wife to nag me, Id ORDER one from russia"


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Spider man, Spider man
He's as spider as a spider can


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

"The electric yellows got me by the brain banana"
Eddie the cop from The Simpsons.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Ethel Rosenburg


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Operation Lock Jaw


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

23 23
F1 F5


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

SHHHHHHH!!!!! the wishing stars are listening...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Captain Hooke died from jock itch!

Hey sexy! How about you be sine and ill be cosine. 
I'll take you to dinner, but later tonight lets make tangent


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

^^She can go hyperbolic later on as well.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^haha nice.

I got it all plotted out in my head. I know right were her asymptote is and im gonna work my way right up to it, and then maybe ill say screw the rules and cross the line!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

EXCUSE ME YOUR BALLS ARE SHOWING!!!!!!

*
BUMBLEBEEEEEEEEEEEEE TUNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Suicidal twin kills sister by mistake!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

snozeberrys taste like snozeberrys


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

equinsu ocha!!!! 
white devil?

ill quote from a fav video of mine regarding drinking and anger (sizzle man slap)

"drink so much you cant solve a math problem with anything other than your fu**ing fists"


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Whose up for a glory hole?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

10001110101


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This thread is f*cking funny.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

#include <iostream>

using namespace std;
int main()
{
cout << "nice to know i'm not the only computer programming nerd here!" << endl;
return 0;
}


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I like asking strange people at walmart which condoms and lube they prefer

How do you prefer your rabbit cooked?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

bumblee be tuna this is atchooo. 
"Bless you"
No that's my name man. moisture beads caressing the dead cells.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ShoalNotShark said:


> ^^^haha nice.
> 
> I got it all plotted out in my head. I know right were her asymptote is and im gonna work my way right up to it, and then maybe ill say screw the rules and cross the line!


would you like to see the exponential growth of my natural log?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Help quick!!!!

I got a black paperclip and a white paperclip. Which hole on the outlet should i put the black one in?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

That natural log one is the best yet. lmao


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

release the alligators into the sewers.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't want my body to turn up on the side of the Brooklyn Queens Expressway.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't decide who my favorite power ranger is


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

redbellyjx © said:


> 10001110101


Ribonucleic acid freak out, the power of prayer.
Long halls of science and all the lunatics committed there.
Robot Lords of Tokyo, SMILE TASTE KITTENS!
Did you not know that the royal hunting grounds are always forbidden?

Are you rolling tape now? Bits and pieces large and small
Sector, vector, eat them all.
It's already in their eyes.
Among the metal ones a messenger will soon arrive.

10001110101
Periodic table with a center piece of mind.
10001110101
Periodic table with a center piece of mind.

Man alive the jive and lyrics,
Radioactive, don't come near it.
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year.
Man alive the jive and lyrics,
Radioactive, don't come near it.
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year.

Ain't nothing you can do about it. Gonna be a big brawl over it
Like them little bitty babies in the king cakes.
Bonnie & Clyde the whole dome,
The shackles of automata will shatter like their bones.

10001110101
Periodic table with a center piece of mind.
10001110101
Periodic table with a center piece of mind.

Man alive the jive and lyrics,
Radioactive, don't come near it.
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year.
Man alive the jive and lyrics,
Radioactive, don't come near it.
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year.

Ribonucleic acid freak out, the power of prayer.
Long halls of science and all the lunatics committed there.
Robot Lords of Tokyo, SMILE TASTE KITTENS!
Did you not know that the royal hunting grounds are always forbidden?

10001110101
Half a mind to double up, baby. Three times is jive.
10001110101
Half a mind to double up, baby. Three times is jive.

Man alive the jive and lyrics,
Radioactive, don't come near it.
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year.
Man alive the jive and lyrics,
Radioactive, don't come near it.
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I guess I should put my tank in the same room as my bed


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ShoalNotShark said:


> That natural log one is the best yet. lmao


Actually, the natural log and the common log are both so special that they get buttons on our calculators. For that reason, my students have to learn the change of base formula, so that we can calculate unspecial logarithms.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

DId you get ur screen name from family feud when the lady said 98.6 degrees for her answer??????????????


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I guess I should put my girlfriend back in a room with a bed too


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ShoalNotShark said:


> I guess I should put my girlfriend back in a room with a bed too


hahaha


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> DId you get ur screen name from family feud when the lady said 98.6 degrees for her answer??????????????


I think I'll come up with a better one while I'm sober so the Family Feud doesn't turn into The Running Man.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I don't know if I'm coming or going
If it's them or me
Oh, but one things for certain
Willie Nelson only smokes the killer weed


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I Dont think I hit the natural log formula thing until calc 3 so I dont know much about it, but the play on words was pretty funny

There once was a barmaid from sale
on her back were the tattooed prices of ale
and on her behind for the sake of the blind
was the same information in braille


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

For some reason the waitress gave me a funny look when i asked for my chicken done medium-rare.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Mice don't like pepper jack cheese


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

if my computer locks up on me one more time i'm gonna stick my dick in its data port


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Beavis penis.. penis beavis...

huh huh huh


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ShoalNotShark said:


> if my computer locks up on me one more time i'm gonna stick my dick in its data port


don't piss on the electrical fence


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

don't piss on the electrical fence
[/quote]

Live on a farm. Been there done that. sad part is i've done it more than once!!!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't want to suffer the same fate as Hank the Angry Dwarf.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t slinging pirate priest consoling small elflings before the raid on mount golden showers all over my stupid face


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

porn I do not need to see.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Never take a video camera into a strip club! unless, of course, you were just there to get the hostage dance from the bouncer


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hangnails in the winds


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

What you need a f***in rope for?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

^^To tie up loose ends.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

pull the poor lil turtle head out with your lips


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

me boondock saints. And shepards we shall be


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Awh... The Boondock saints.. the single best movie ever made.
I put quotes from it in my alphabet soup sometimes!!!


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeast infected hairy penis wrinkle.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^soak it in terpentine. it'll be ok


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

canned dingle berries...mmmm good


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

To really understand the psychobabling Im doing listen to the Invisible Man from Helloween. Heck just listen to Helloween.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

My left nut is itchy.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a new right nut!


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Deep Dong Doin' Dat Dere...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

throw a belt
over the shower curtain rod
and Swing!!
toss me inside a Hefty
and put me in the ground...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

pacu-fury.com


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

spyxtor says what?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I had sex with midgets and loved it....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I had sex with midgets and loved it....


\NO WAY YOU TOO MINE WAS SLIGHT RETARED AND I THINK HAD A TOUCH OF LEORDISM


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ive done it i go through 500-600 pounds of lobsters a day at work and today i finally took 4 home just for me to eat,,good stuff can you believe that in 7 years finally i thought of a lobster as food and not money.....


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Give some to your Piranhas, they will love it!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

tryed it,, my oscar liked it more


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

a gang of teletubbies stole my DVR and satellite dish


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

You have to take the cross product to get the volume of what the devil says.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Peanut butter.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

i lick stuff in the produce isle at the supermarket


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Kidney rupture.

There, I said it.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Burr-i-toez is delicious!!!!!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

serial headcrusher


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I hate my co-workers....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Handstand Tea-bagging a transsexual midget prostitute riding an flying tie-dye emu...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Handstand Tea-bagging a transsexual midget prostitute riding an flying tie-dye emu...


I need a bag of that sh*t your on!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

egotistical white powderd spliff smoking dragon


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

mmmmm.....400lb crack whores


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

blow sh*t up


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

pour some salt on that shredded asshole


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ostrich


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^^ I think the ostrich is talking to me. Its scarey. someone please hold my hand!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I came up with the name for an Eastern European rap band called Static 6.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Basket balls to basket case.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sacharamyces and shanker have the same avatar. 
or so close it screws me up
but its ok.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a split personality. I'm just trying to assure longevity.


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

ShoalNotShark said:


> ^^^^ I think the ostrich is talking to me. Its scarey. someone please hold my hand!


WHAT?!?!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

redbellyjx © said:


> 10001110101


And in Binary that is....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nick G said:


> sacharamyces and shanker have the same avatar.
> or so close it screws me up
> but its ok.


Oh sh*t...I thought Shanker started this....Your right!!!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

notaverage said:


> sacharamyces and shanker have the same avatar.
> or so close it screws me up
> but its ok.


Oh sh*t...I thought Shanker started this....Your right!!!
[/quote]

10001110101

The rappers finally found out they can't run their mouths about certain things after Tupac and Big E Smalls.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

notaverage said:


> sacharamyces and shanker have the same avatar.
> or so close it screws me up
> but its ok.


Oh sh*t...I thought Shanker started this....Your right!!!
[/quote]

Look at the display name history...it's the same person.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

shanker you dirty devil haha
i didnt even realize before haha.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The little green man was following me so I beat the sh-t out of him!


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

tomrow for the gong show im going to eat a jar of mayo


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

SVTPiranha said:


> ^^^^ I think the ostrich is talking to me. Its scarey. someone please hold my hand!


WHAT?!?!!








[/quote]
Now thats one freaky fricken bird!!!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i recently got the idea to blap my hot neighbour


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

notaverage said:


> 10001110101


And in Binary that is....
[/quote]

Periodic table with a center piece of mind


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i got a pain in my gaulava


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My Dick...Its whats in yo mama


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh yea, i was over at your girlfriends house she was saying, mgmhmmhmgm you know why , because my co*k was in her mouth lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

rubber buggy baby bumperz...!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

A midget, a rectal thermometer, bacon, and a cup full of gasoline.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I was saw a midget wearing a cowboy hat, riding a german sheppard, while delivering news papers...


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I huff diarrhea


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I just snorted 4 Jelly beans. Oh ya !!!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

toobie and bino your some friends of mine


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ isnt that how you always talk?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> ^ isnt that how you always talk?


your a funny guy, man theres a douche bag above me


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

did you know seven out of ten dentists spit in your mouth.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

did you know that thats discusting


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> did you know seven out of ten dentists spit in your mouth.


What do you call 9/10 people enjoying themselves????????

Gang rape


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

the pope the prez and micheal jackson are in a plan with 3 kids, the plane bursts into flames mid air, there only three parachutes, the pope says f*ck the kids, and micheal jackson says ... do we have time









hahah


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Har Har......


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

easy captin jack sparrow


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

My sucker fish and I have a relationship


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

waldron said:


> easy captin jack sparrow


Lol! nice one.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

waldrons B a DICK


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

why does billy mayes *TALK LIKE THIS?!?!!*

*BUT WAIT...THERES MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ This saying has been extremely overused and it must not be said again.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

First time on this thread. ......... Dont make me give you a link to the Techno remix of Sparta........


----------



## 29086 (May 13, 2008)

I am Ahab


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

EXCUSE ME.... YOUR BALLS ARE SHOWING



*
BUMBLEBEE TUNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

shanker said:


> Throw your last oil change on a canvas then wait to see what Satan has to say.


Visit an automechanics garage or a jiffy lube and examine the art work on the floor.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Penguin Burger.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

there better half of you ran down your mothers leg


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Cracking Rocks in Shackles with a Sour Kraut Odor Coming from the Squack.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i spy with my little eye hairy muff


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

" There are over 550 million firearms in worldwide circulation. That's one firearm for every twelve people on the planet. The only question is: How do we arm the other 11? "


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> " There are over 550 million firearms in worldwide circulation. That's one firearm for every twelve people on the planet. The only question is: How do we arm the other 11? "


good movie!!

"I decided to get out of this sh*t and design roach motels for black flag."


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i want you to meet my two new friends ben dune and pat megroin


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

MY BUTT IS ITCHIN LIKE CRAZY
AND I TOOK A SHOWER.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

haha you pulled the oh ill just tka a shower for clean up and forgot to wipe your ass lol nice..... happen to the best of us. not me but the rest of you


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

(its from the chappelle show)


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

ok i am just talking jibberish lol... IM RICK JAMES BITCH>> AND I WANT THE PURPLE STUFF


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

"You guys line up alphabetically by height"


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i want you to eat my fromunda cheese


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ding a ding a dang a dong dong ding dong


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I f*cking hate how foreigners tell us, Americans how to live. Injecting opinions and moral standards. Stop f*cking whining foreigner, whether you live in the USA or abroad. We are the beacon of light for the rest of the world, get use to it. What we says go. A man with huge testicles said, "Their are two ways to change a mans opinion, set him on fire, or beat the f*cking sh*t out of him."

This goes out to or more vocal canadian members. You are our bitch, get use to it. Some of you canadians are pathetic, I don't know whether to use an open hand slap because some of you are so pussified.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Apparently the hot water in hot tubs causes everyone in them to have slight amounts of anal leakage.

The more you know.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

^^^HAHA^^^


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

FuZZy said:


> I f*cking hate how foreigners tell us, Americans how to live. Injecting opinions and moral standards. Stop f*cking whining foreigner, whether you live in the USA or abroad. We are the beacon of light for the rest of the world, get use to it. What we says go. A man with huge testicles said, "Their are two ways to change a mans opinion, set him on fire, or beat the f*cking sh*t out of him."
> 
> This goes out to or more vocal canadian members. You are our bitch, get use to it. Some of you canadians are pathetic, I don't know whether to use an open hand slap because some of you are so pussified.


Wow. so do you mind elaborating on this ? Did a Canadian guy steal your girlfriend or did you get slapped around like a bitch by a Canadian ? nice rant but you have to explain why, quite ignorant post by the way. We are not your " bitch" we are you friend, an ally.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

-NBKK- said:


> I f*cking hate how foreigners tell us, Americans how to live. Injecting opinions and moral standards. Stop f*cking whining foreigner, whether you live in the USA or abroad. We are the beacon of light for the rest of the world, get use to it. What we says go. A man with huge testicles said, "Their are two ways to change a mans opinion, set him on fire, or beat the f*cking sh*t out of him."
> 
> This goes out to or more vocal canadian members. You are our bitch, get use to it. Some of you canadians are pathetic, I don't know whether to use an open hand slap because some of you are so pussified.


Wow. so do you mind elaborating on this ? Did a Canadian guy steal your girlfriend or did you get slapped around like a bitch by a Canadian ? nice rant but you have to explain why, quite ignorant post by the way. We are not your " bitch" we are you friend, an ally.
[/quote]

Indeed, elaborate.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

c
ca
can
cana
canad
canadi
canadia
canadian
canadians 
canadians a
canadians ar
canadians are
canadians are s
canadians are se
canadians are sex
canadians are sexy

a
am
ame
amer
ameri
americ
america
american
americans
americans a
americans ar
americans are
americans are f
americans are fa
americans are fat

e
en
end
end o
end of 
end of s
end of st
end of sto
end of stor
end of story


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

f*ck


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> Apparently the hot water in hot tubs causes everyone in them to have slight amounts of anal leakage.
> 
> The more you know.


Fat Free Pringles with Olestra does the same thing. You might be interested to know that it can remove lipophylic substances from the fat such as THC, PCB's, and Dioxin's. When you go out to the store and you stand in an area with no air circulation people will think you're a ************ but you will be purging yourself of lipophylic toxins.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Elobration;

I just read a post by a particular canadian member I dislike. I think he should stay out of American policy, just as I will stay out of your countries policy. Ask me if I have an opinion on Canadians policy, and I'll tell you "I have no opinion".


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh so you have read one post by a Canadian member that pissed you off but yet you have to use "Members" Like it was every single one of us telling you how to live and run your country. Don't you think a Pm would have done a better job then posting and offending people ? or better yet how about keeping it in the thread that the certain Canadian guy posted in and not the random thread.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

"lobster fishing is over in 5 more days"WOW HOOO

IN HOMER SIMPSON VOICE


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Oh so you have read one post by a Canadian member that pissed you off but yet you have to use "Members" Like it was every single one of us telling you how to live and run your country. Don't you think a Pm would have done a better job then posting and offending people ? or better yet how about keeping it in the thread that the certain Canadian guy posted in and not the random thread.


dont inject your opinion into me about how he should let out his anger on the internet... you fuckin foreigner.

im just playin man, haha
sucks when people like this:



> What we says go. A man with huge testicles said, "Their are two ways to change a mans opinion, set him on fire, or beat the f*cking sh*t out of him."


think they are speaking for the country i live in.
its not that way everywhere here trust me.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Permanent Red Afro


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sunburned face


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Become the designated control rod


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

shank almost has 1000 posts


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I believe in Jesus but I'm rejected by organized faith


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

fesser lippen chip chalk withering lick tackle feff



FuZZy said:


> I f*cking hate how foreigners tell us, Americans how to live. Injecting opinions and moral standards. Stop f*cking whining foreigner, whether you live in the USA or abroad. We are the beacon of light for the rest of the world, get use to it. What we says go. A man with huge testicles said, "Their are two ways to change a mans opinion, set him on fire, or beat the f*cking sh*t out of him."
> 
> This goes out to or more vocal canadian members. You are our bitch, get use to it. Some of you canadians are pathetic, I don't know whether to use an open hand slap because some of you are so pussified.


wow, no matter what just crawled up your ass and died it's no excuse for ignorance.

closed mind=closed mouth please


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i'm gonna drop kick your mom into a hedge


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I seriously believe that people these days are just generally stupid!

No offense to the "smart" people...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

gotta love that no spamming rule


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

HI EVERYBODY


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

HI DR. NICK!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

After the chyme has been broken into simple molecules by the body's enzymes, it is absorbed by the epithellial cells of the villi, to the lymphatic system, and then into the body.

There. I said it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

biology lesson.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

2 girls 1 cup


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

a guys wetdream


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

2 girls 1 finger


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

He Pointed his gun then filled the guy up with more lead then a Chinese toy.......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> 2 girls 1 cup


That was undoubtedly the grossest thing I've ever seen video of in my life.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> 2 girls 1 cup


That was undoubtedly the grossest thing I've ever seen video of in my life.
[/quote]

Have you been to "meatspin" P man?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No, and by the sound of it... sounds like I'd lose my lunch if I did.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/has no clue what you two are talking about, and doesn't want to know lol.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

1 girl 1 pitcher


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TRUST me Angelface... you DON'T wanna know!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

women are logical and sensible beings


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> women are logical and sensible beings


Yeah, that's some "Crazy-ass sh*t" alright.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree. They can be; but you piss us off and even the nicest person( me) can be a super bitch.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pcrose said:


> I agree. They can be; but you piss us off and even the nicest person( me) can be a super bitch.


oh shut up and go bake a pie you house dragon

jk jk...you know im just playin


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

house dragon...


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

masticate before you swallow


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

house dragon... Interesting I think I like that phrase.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe the first alien has the technology to transfer your being to a plane of consciousness that transcends the physical and "spiritual" world. The other aliens are trying to catch up but the "Clingons" just want to pass on their military technology with bad intentions that can only be fathomed by the triple nine society.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

electronical masturbation is quite a rush!


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

there's this gal i know that's a huge whore and she is probably getting tag teamed pterodactyl style as we speak


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

one fine day in the middle of the night, two dead brothers got up to fight, back to back they faced each other drew there swords and shot each other


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

irishfan 689 said:


> there's this gal i know that's a huge whore and she is probably getting tag teamed *pterodactyl style* as we speak


I know afew girls like this aswell...But can you please explain this "style?" I am unfamiliar with it.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> there's this gal i know that's a huge whore and she is probably getting tag teamed *pterodactyl style* as we speak


I know afew girls like this aswell...But can you please explain this "style?" I am unfamiliar with it.
[/quote]

I think it means she's about to get a glazed cinnamon ring.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

She's gonna get glazed on her face...but it is when the girl is on her knees and two guys are facing her standing up, and she jerks them off simultaneously with her arms "flapping" like a pterodactyl


----------

